# Birthday Present Ideas For My Sister.



## kazzii-x (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Sweeties, 
I am a new soap maker, I started roughly two/three weeks ago. What i am asking for is ideas for my sisters birthday present. She has sensative skin therefore i am abit wary as to what i can make her. I've made one soap its the melt & pour goats milk soap with porridge oats. Does anyone have any suggestions. She is 31, has sensative skin, so im pretty stuck.

Thank you so much for your help  xx


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 17, 2014)

When is her birthday? Are you interested in making CP soap, or lotion or lipbalm, or do you only want MP ideas?

If you have time and are willing to order ingredients online, the sky is the limit!

If not, you could make a salt scrub. I got pink Himalyan salt at HomeGoods for $6 for 2 lbs. They have it in fine and it coarse (but not medium).

I am not sure how sensitive she is. Brambleberry has a fragrance calculator, so if you really want to try some fragrances, you could use the amount indicated for a light scent.

You could also simple add some botanicals to your MP bar, like Calendula petals (available at many health food stores). Very pretty and gentle.


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help. Her birthday is 24th January. I'm not 100% on how to make CP soap, so ill probably stick with M&P. I have made some lipbalm so dont mind doing that either. I think ill try the fragrance calculator. Would you recommend using colouring or do you think this could affect sensative skin. 

I thought of lavender, but she doesnt like it so unfortunately thats out. I dont mind buying some stuff online . 

Kind regards Kazzii xx


----------



## Lin (Jan 17, 2014)

Personally I'd stick with unscented for sensitive skin.  You could put together a gift of a soap (maybe cute shapes from a cookie cutter), lip balm, solid lotion bar, and whipped body butter. The last 3 would be about the same ingredients.  The solid lotion bar is very similar to lip balm in ratios, and the whipped body butter would be similar but without the wax.


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 17, 2014)

Whipped body butter sounds lovely. But i only have shea butter & coconut oil. How would you make one out of those ingredients or what else would you add to make it better? Thank you for your input


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 17, 2014)

Whipped body butter - you could pick up some things at the grocery store to add to your shea butter and coconut oil, like olive oil, grapeseed oil, avocado oil, sunflower oil, etc.

You can google it and find a bunch of recipes. 

Do you have a Fred's near you? They are sort of a discount drugstore. In my area (Alabama) they carry 100% cocoa butter. It comes in sticks and it's about $2 for an ounce. Not a good price at all, but if you just want a little to play with, not too bad. Cocoa butter (especially if you get prime pressed and not de-scented) has a GORGEOUS rich chocolatey scent. And if your sister can eat chocolate, she can probably use cocoa butter on her skin.


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for the brilliant pointers. Im sure we have some olive oil, etc. I don't have a Fred's unfortunately. Im from England. I think im going to place an order and get a few new bits and pieces for my soap making kit . Thank you again so much xx


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 17, 2014)

I also found 1 ounce tubes of Cocoa Butter at Family Dollar for $2 each and at Sally's Beauty Supply for $1.69.


----------



## Delynnr (Jan 17, 2014)

I second the salt scrub and whipped body butter. Is she sensitive to citrus? I have found most people like orange EO and it is reasonably priced. I have many friends with fragrance issues and I always use it lightly.... but so far so good. You could also add dried orange zest to the scrub. It makes it prettier! Lip balm is also easy. I make an unscented one with cocoa butter, macadamia nut oil and beeswax. It is naturally yummy!


----------



## Lin (Jan 18, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use olive oil, its a heavy slow absorbing oil so will make a whipped body butter feel greasy. I'd choose a light fast absorbing oil, avocado or sunflower are some of my preferences and usually easy to find. 

A basic recipe for whipped body butter is 1/3rd hard oil (your shea), 1/3rd coconut oil, and 1/3 soft oil (avocado, sunflower, etc). Shea is soft enough you don't need to melt it down to measure it, so just put all 3 ingredients in a bowl and whip them with a hand mixer until you're satisfied. I'd stick the bowl in the fridge or freezer to help chill for about 10 minutes and whip again a little longer before putting into jar(s).


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 19, 2014)

Delynnr said:


> I second the salt scrub and whipped body butter. Is she sensitive to citrus? I have found most people like orange EO and it is reasonably priced. I have many friends with fragrance issues and I always use it lightly.... but so far so good. You could also add dried orange zest to the scrub. It makes it prettier! Lip balm is also easy. I make an unscented one with cocoa butter, macadamia nut oil and beeswax. It is naturally yummy!



Oooo your citrus scrub sounds yummy. I'll have to give it a go. I'm not 100% sure. I think a small amount of citrus would be fine.but heavily perfumed things might get to her skin. I'm so excited to try some new things . Thank you for your help xx


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 19, 2014)

Lin said:


> I personally wouldn't use olive oil, its a heavy slow absorbing oil so will make a whipped body butter feel greasy. I'd choose a light fast absorbing oil, avocado or sunflower are some of my preferences and usually easy to find.
> 
> A basic recipe for whipped body butter is 1/3rd hard oil (your shea), 1/3rd coconut oil, and 1/3 soft oil (avocado, sunflower, etc). Shea is soft enough you don't need to melt it down to measure it, so just put all 3 ingredients in a bowl and whip them with a hand mixer until you're satisfied. I'd stick the bowl in the fridge or freezer to help chill for about 10 minutes and whip again a little longer before putting into jar(s).



Thank you so much for the tips. Is mango butter a little too hard or greasy in the mixture? If it is I think I'll get some avocado oil. I'm like a little kid at Christmas I love new ideas for making things. Xx


----------



## Lin (Jan 20, 2014)

mango butter would be fine for the butter portion, and less greasy than shea. But not in place of the oil portion.


----------



## kazzii-x (Jan 20, 2014)

Lin said:


> mango butter would be fine for the butter portion, and less greasy than shea. But not in place of the oil portion.



That's brilliant I'll use mango instead of Shea and get some avocado oil. I really appreciate your help. I'll post photos when it's made xxx


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 10, 2014)

I made this for my friends birthday


----------



## Belinda02 (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey, I love these!!!!! 

How did you get the happy birthday on the soap?


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 11, 2014)

Stickers x


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 11, 2014)

So is it directly placed on the soap or after a plastic wrap? Sorry but I have to give you a heads up!!!!!! Your idea may be copied by me in future!!!!!!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 12, 2014)

Directly on the soap! X


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Khanjari (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot! That is very pretty! 

Kazzii, I know that the birthday is gone and hope your sister enjoyed your gift. 

Talking about citrus, I make a citrus herb soap which is MP and a matching scrub to go with it. I have not added any Color to it. It is the natural color of the zest from orange and lemon. 

Let me know if you are interested in the recipe. I shall be more than happy to share


----------

